# Eleaf iStick Basic



## DoubleD (12/12/15)

Great little kit for a smoker you know






Capacity: 2300mAh
Size: 39.5mm*23mm*81mm
Resistance: 0.4ohm-5ohm
Connector type: magnetic connector
Color: black, silver, grey, red, hot pink, blue


















Grimm Green gives a first impression on it at the 1:02:32 mark:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (12/12/15)

Interesting
Thanks for posting @DoubleD 
So it looks like an "all in one" design - but with a removable atomiser?
Havent watched the video yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/12/15)

Ah, perfect for new vapers who are not looking at the hobby aspect - and there are many of those.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (12/12/15)

I like the look, but not the magnets in the current path. 
Heating a magnet, even a powerfull neo with render it a useless expensive ceramic paperweight.
True, it wont be immediately, but Im thinking possibly in the long run those magnets are going to start loosing their grip creating greater resistance and possibly more heat.

Taken from https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=temperature-and-neodymium-magnets


> Depending on the shape (flat disc more susceptible) above 80°C, the magnet begins to irreversibly demagnetize.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/12/15)

Silver said:


> Interesting
> Thanks for posting @DoubleD
> So it looks like an "all in one" design - but with a removable atomiser?
> Havent watched the video yet



You are spot on, its an all in one design with a removable tank. There's no setting or anything like that, fill the tank and vape. 
I think it will be perfect for the smokers that feel vaping is a bit 'gadgety', for instance, like my dad. Hell, its even great for the newbie that has no idea what vaping is 




blujeenz said:


> I like the look, but not the magnets in the current path.
> Heating a magnet, even a powerfull neo with render it a useless expensive ceramic paperweight.
> True, it wont be immediately, but Im thinking possibly in the long run those magnets are going to start loosing their grip creating greater resistance and possibly more heat.
> 
> Taken from https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=temperature-and-neodymium-magnets



I agree with you but I also doubt this product will be used so much, that this will become an issue. Like most new vapers do, once you get the 'hook in' and the newbie is enjoying vaping, they soon want to upgrade to a more advanced setup. IMO Eleaf targeted the 'New Comer' with flying colors over here. Simple to use and compact design. Looks like a winner to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (12/12/15)

Nebox kills this.


----------



## DoubleD (12/12/15)

Matt from suck my mod's review:


----------



## stevie g (12/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> I like the look, but not the magnets in the current path.
> Heating a magnet, even a powerfull neo with render it a useless expensive ceramic paperweight.
> True, it wont be immediately, but Im thinking possibly in the long run those magnets are going to start loosing their grip creating greater resistance and possibly more heat.
> 
> Taken from https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=temperature-and-neodymium-magnets


what makes you think the magnet would reach 80 degrees?.


----------



## stevie g (12/12/15)

@DoubleD im just going on how kanger build quality is superior. No doubt this would be a good device for converts.


----------



## DoubleD (12/12/15)

Sprint said:


> @DoubleD im just going on how kanger build quality is superior. No doubt this would be a good device for converts.



Exactly my point. On price alone, the iStick Basic makes more sense for the new converts. This is by no means an advanced device, there are no setting what so ever. I think its great


----------



## stevie g (12/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> Exactly my point. On price alone, the iStick Basic makes more sense for the new converts. This is by no means an advanced device, there are no setting what so ever. I think its great


well when you put it like that... Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## blujeenz (12/12/15)

Sprint said:


> what makes you think the magnet would reach 80 degrees?.


I didnt, thats the temp for irreversible magnetism degrade.
Im thinking a longer period at say 45 degrees might have an adverse effect.
On principle I just dislike using magnets for electrical connections, especially high amp ones like vapers do.


----------



## stevie g (12/12/15)

My dad sold speakers and I can tell you those magnets could get hotter than 45 degrees.


----------



## JakesSA (12/12/15)

Been using one for about a week now, great device for mouth to lung, uncomplicated and the magnet attached atomiser works a treat. Atomiser is much like the old GS Air with slightly better air flow and performs about the same even with the new 0.75 Ohm coil. 

Battery life is really good and so is the fit and finish.

Battery life indicator is not the greatest but not impossibly hard to use. 

Conclusion - great choice for a cigarette smoker's first device. Same price bracket as the Ijust2 but not a cloud machine by any means and definitely more compact.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/15)

I see that eleaf has finally realised that their "red" has been Hot Pink all this time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I see that eleaf has finally realised that their "red" has been Hot Pink all this time



hahaha the huge controversy has finally been solved

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (14/12/15)

More of a raspberry colour if you ask me ..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (8/6/16)

JakesSA said:


> Been using one for about a week now, great device for mouth to lung, uncomplicated and the magnet attached atomiser works a treat. Atomiser is much like the old GS Air with slightly better air flow and performs about the same even with the new 0.75 Ohm coil.
> 
> Battery life is really good and so is the fit and finish.
> 
> ...


.
.
Just wanted to know if you have experienced any problems with the iStick Basic since you started using in in December 2015.
.
Also, have you tried any other coils (1.2 / 1.5 ohm) with the device and how it worked.
.
Would also appreciate comments from other users of the iStick Baisc with the 14mm GS Air 2 atomizer.
.
.

.


----------



## Jakey (8/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I see that eleaf has finally realised that their "red" has been Hot Pink all this time


@BumbleBee slightly very off topic. Just seen the caption under your name... Guess what, I went to drink water

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JakesSA (9/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Just wanted to know if you have experienced any problems with the iStick Basic since you started using in in December 2015.
> .
> ...



Unfortunately mine packed up after posting here, somewhere in Feb as I recall. At that time the AIOs became available and it seems to fill the requirement for a MTL better.


----------



## ddk1979 (9/6/16)

JakesSA said:


> Unfortunately mine packed up after posting here, somewhere in Feb as I recall. At that time the AIOs became available and it seems to fill the requirement for a MTL better.


.
.
That's disappointing - only about 3 months of use before packing up. I was under the impression that Eleaf makes quality stuff, but 3 months is ridiculous.
.
Was thinking about getting me one of these since the reviews I've read said that it has a very tight draw - I only gave up smoking about 2.5 months ago and still need the cigarette-like pull and TH. Tried the AIO but it was too airy for me even on its most closed setting with a 1ohm coil (standard coil is 0.6ohm).
.
Has anyone else had a similar bad experience ? Please post your experiences with this device.
.
.


----------



## AniDey (9/6/16)

I had one, @ddk1979 
I didn't like it at first. I couldn't get the airflow right. 
After I bought me a Kangertech subox nano, I got used to the more airy draw. I sometimes used my Twisp tank in the iStick basic. It slides in smoothly, works well with the adapter included. 
I gave the iStick to my son, as I prefer the subox.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/6/16)

AniDey said:


> I had one, @ddk1979
> I didn't like it at first. I couldn't get the airflow right.
> After I bought me a Kangertech subox nano, I got used to the more airy draw. I sometimes used my Twisp tank in the iStick basic. It slides in smoothly, works well with the adapter included.
> I gave the iStick to my son, as I prefer the subox.


.
.
Thanks @AniDey .
Now that you've mentioned the airflow, it got me thinking that it must be pretty awkward adjusting the airflow when the whole thing is inside the mod ? 
.
.


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Thanks @AniDey .
> Now that you've mentioned the airflow, it got me thinking that it must be pretty awkward adjusting the airflow when the whole thing is inside the mod ?
> ...



Ive never tried this device before but what got me off cigs was the eleaf istick tc40w kit (with the gs tank) not airy at all.

I first tried my sister's subox mini with subtank before i bought my device and didnt like the draw at all.

Eleaf GS tank for the win to get off cigs.


----------



## MoeHS1 (9/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive never tried this device before but what got me off cigs was the eleaf istick tc40w kit (with the gs tank) not airy at all.
> 
> I first tried my sister's subox mini with subtank before i bought my device and didnt like the draw at all.
> 
> Eleaf GS tank for the win to get off cigs.


I agree with you on that. Tried a GS tank the other day. It's a fairly tight draw. Pretty similar to a cigarette if that's what you're after


----------



## AniDey (10/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Thanks @AniDey .
> Now that you've mentioned the airflow, it got me thinking that it must be pretty awkward adjusting the airflow when the whole thing is inside the mod ?
> ...


 Not at all, @ddk1979. 
The tank just pops in and out with the magnet. Eazy peazy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/6/16)

@Clouds4Days , @MoeHS1

On the thread that I started (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/e-cigarette-advice.t23184/), I mentioned looking for a device with a very tight draw. (@Clouds4Days you actually posted a message there.)
.
Anyways, I am still alternating between a Twisp Clearo and an EVOD, but I am looking for something better. My main problem is trying to find something with a very cigarette-type draw and TH. I have managed to try a few devices, but have not found what I am looking for. I don't think I will ever become a cloud chaser, but who knows what the future holds.
.
Besides the tight draw and TH, I am also looking for something that looks decent (and manly) and that can possibly fit my 2 batteries (a 900mAh EVOD pass through [14mm diameter] and a 1650 mAh Vision Spinner2 [16.5mm diameter]) - although this is the least important in terms of my search - a nice to have type of thing.
.
I have come up with a possible list of things to look at:
1. Aerotank mini with BDC and airflow control (AFC) - 14mm diameter
2. Mini Protank 3 with BDC - 14mm
3. GS Air with BDC and AFC - 16.5mm
4. iStick Basic with the GS Air 2 (14mm) clearomizer - BDC + AFC
Initially I was dead set against a box mod, but the clearomizer looks like something that might fit my preferences (that is why I am interested in this thread and hoping that more people will post comments).
.
Besides finding a suitable device (as per my preferences), the next big problem is trying to find one that I can test-drive. As mentioned above, I have managed to try a few devices. If I had just bought them without test-driving them, I would have ended up wasting a lot of money.
.
My best option (which I mention in my thread) is to get hold of something where the AFC can actually close completely. I can then play around with the AFC to find the best setting for me.
.
So, if anyone has any experience with the 4 items above, please let me know.
Thanks.
.
.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

